# Live-well



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

I would like to fish some of the tourney's out at PL but have a very small Tri-haul with no live well. Is there anything I can make or do in order to fish them? Thanx in advance..............................

Gene


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

you can convert a cooler into a live well. i will look online for the plans on how to build it.

flash-------------------------out


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanx Ben.......lemme know if ya find the plans and where to look.

Gene


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

if you have a big cooler, I bought a bait saver live well sprayer/circulator. they are cheap. PM me and i will bring one to show you next time you offer to take me fishing....hint hint!


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm looking for someone to go tonight.....you up for it?

Gene


----------



## LaDobasser (Apr 13, 2004)

I just use a big cooler and minnow bucket aerator in my 12 ft. jon. I've never had any fish die on me, so it works pretty well. Use Please Release Me, too.
LaDo


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

I have a livewell but it isn't very big, especially if you have a partner and you are both catching fish. I bought a Big bubbles aerator, and it works wonders. It runs on two C batteries, and says it will run 88 hours on new C batteries. I just continually run the water level up, and hook Big Bubbles to the side of the livewell, and presto.....instant hot tub action for Bass! It has a 2 foot hose that has a porous rock on the end of it to hold it down in the water. Never lost a fish either. I would like to hear more about these additives that some put in there livewells.

Eric


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Stay alive is one of the biggest. Buy it in the large bottle to save money. You put about a cap full in your live well and it keep the fishes slime in place and also calms them. Great stuff that works. On a hot day use ice to keep the water cooler. The biggest thing is to keep O2 in the water with a good aireator or fresh water pump. Hook a timer up to you pump/aireator and you'll never have a problem. Yes- Colers do work great. You can buy a converter kit from BPS and most larger sporting goods store. Lots of smaller boats use them and they work well.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

hey Tx here is a link to another post on here if you go down the thread you will see a post by fastlane he has some pictures of the cooler one he did on there and alot of discusson by guys on making them.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15807&highlight=livewell


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanx everyone for the help. I really want to start fishing some of those bass tourneys. I will check out that thread Jerry. Thanx!

Gene


----------



## Livewell Man (Jun 25, 2009)

Perhaps I can help. I custom build livewells, portable or for installing in your boat. if you are still in the market go to customlivewells.com if I can help another angler it will continue to make the fish nervious.


----------



## MAVRIK (May 31, 2008)

Livewell man: Do your livewells come with an aerator system?


----------

